# Question about shanties



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am looking for a sled, pop up style with room enough for 2 adults. Something I can pull by myself. Can anyone out there recommend a certain style/make that fits this bill. Preferably one that you can personally reccomend. also I suppose if anyone has one for sale, let me know, although I m not willing to drive 4 hrs to Cleveland to pick it up. Thanks for any suggestions you have, as there are so many on ebay/cl that I just dont know what I should be looking for. I f I could narrow the search down by make and model that would really help me out. 

Salmonid


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought a shappell 2000 this fall and although I wasn't sure when I looked at it, it turned out to probably be the easiest, lightest shanty i've ever owned. It weighs 28 lbs., has holders for 2, 5 gallon buckets while pulling out to your spot, and sets up in about 1 minute. I wasn't to keen on zippered doors, but they have worked flawlessly throughout the winter. If I would do it again, the only thing different would be to upgrade to a shappell 3000, which is 5" wider and also gives you abit more head room. Folded up, it fits in the back of a honda civic with the back seat fold down, and then I put in my sled, which I then put all my gear into. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

DFrenzy picked up a used Eskimo for a few hundred. Nice shannie being it sleeps 4.(clam) If I get one thatll be it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a shappell 2000 for sale. Even has the ski's that are made for it. PM me if interested.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I had a shappell s3000 that I bought last year for about 100 bucks. Saw them for sale all over the place so I sold it to my cousin cause he needed a shanty. I new I could get another 1 cheap then what I paid for that 1. 2 days later I bought a frabil for like 80. it was a lot taller so I thought it would be better. Man do I hate it. It has more poles then a tent. Its also a pain to drag in snow. Its more like a plow. The shappell is a great shanty and I wish I still had mine. There is also no bucket spot in the frabil. It realy doesnt sound like a big deal but man do I miss my bucket spot. A friend of mine has a clam and they look realy nice also. If you can get chaunces shappell then that would be my advice. They are great.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Anybody have pictures of their set-ups???


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, the 2000 or 3000 look like what I am looking for and I PM'd Chaunc early yesterday about his. 

Anyone able to tell me what either of these models weigh?

Salmonid


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Two of my friends have purchased Clam Nanook two man shanties this year. Not sure if they are the thermal models or not. Earlier in the season one of them had to go to Knutson's a little west of Cabela's in Michigan. The other got his at Gander, which just started stocking them a couple weeks ago. Both paid $300. This shanty pulls much easier through deep snow than my Frabill, in spite of being 8 lbs heavier. Simply has a better sled design. Fabric also seems much more durable than the Frabill. Only downside I can see is a few inches less leg room than Frabill, although none of them have complained using 30" rods.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Salmonid said:


> Thanks guys, the 2000 or 3000 look like what I am looking for and I PM'd Chaunc early yesterday about his.
> 
> Anyone able to tell me what either of these models weigh?
> 
> Salmonid




I have the shappell dx3000 which is a little heavier than the 3000 and mine weighs 40 pounds.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a shapell s3000. Im pretty happy with it my only complaints would be is it can be a pain to fold up in strong winds , and the poles that support the roof roll out from time to time while im dragging it. I guess a velcro strap to tie the poles down inside would solve one problem.
Heres a link to a info page on this model
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...prev=/images?q=shappell+s3000&hl=en&sa=G&um=1

I have seen the eskimo brand shanty's that jig mentioned they are really nice.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

chet said:


> The Shappell s3000 is going to be hard to beat. I have one and love it, you can also get a ski kit for them when the snow is deep.


The only way to beat a 3000 is get a 4000 . The extra space is outstanding, all day in a shanty with another adult can be a loooong time and no sense in being cramped. It is 46"x58"x8" folded so it fits flat in the back of a standard SUV with the back seats folded down or, of course, in a pickup. I'm not sure about the weight but I'm old and broke down and can toss it into the back of my vehicle no problem. These have fold out skis that make pulling easy and the full, carpeted, stable floor makes them much more comfortable than flip over types. I toss most of my gear; 23 lb auger, chairs, buckets, shovel right on top of my folded rig and pull it onto the ice easily. Like Diver Down said the only real drawback to these is setting them up in strong winds but if you have two people and anchor it first it is not too bad. May want to check these types of shanties out before setteling on a flip over if you haven't already.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I have had this Shappell DX3000 for maybe 5 years. Got to a lookin&#8217; at the Hub style shelters, ended up with a Shappell IH 6000 Hub. 
The hub is a great shelter, I like it a lot, but if I could have only one shanty it would be the DX 3000.
The DX 








The Hub


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

The points already made about the "pop-up" style shanties are valid. The pop-ups are generally warmer than the flip style. The flip style is definitely more mobile--which is absolutely critical to ice fishing success. The number one things is head & leg room. If you plan to do any amount of fishing you owe it to yourself to get something comfortable. The Shappell 2000 style is a little cramped for my liking.

I have a one-person flip style (Clam) and wouldn't trade it for anything. I'm a little anti-social so I don't mind being by myself It hauls all the gear I need: tackle bag, rods, tip-ups, heater, lanter, auger, bait, lunch. I usually leave the top down until/unless there's wind and/or precipitation. If I'm catching fish in a crowd I'll flip the top--you understand...

It's light enough to tow even in some snow and I've even dragged it around AEP without killing myself. This shanty fits in my car with a little wiggling--if my back seats folded down it would be easy.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

the poles that support the roof roll out from time to time while im dragging it. I guess a velcro strap to tie the poles down inside would solve one problem.




I had read on another board that it's best to take the tent down, fold up the material then lay the poles on one side and then fold the shelter together. That way supposedly the poles can not fall out. I'm going on 4 years with mine and I've never had any of the poles or the small plastic snow shovel i carry come out.

I also drilled holes in each of the 4 roof poles and used a bungee cord to attach them in pairs. I also got one extra set of roof poles and use them as a support at the bottom so the doors for the holes to not fall down on a rod in the wind. Just slide it down till you catch the open top of the hatches.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That HUB looks like one of tose popup hunting blinds. Why would they not work for $130. You can put the spikes in at the corners to hold it down and still pile snow around the edges.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Header that is exactly what i have used for the last 5 years and serves me very well even has high wind tie outs you can fish 2 guys comfortably in it and as long as you have a decent heater you will be fishing in a sweatshirt. I average about 8- 12 ice trips a season do to my work schedule and family commitments. yes if I was going out 2-3 times a week I would deffinatly have a clam or shappell. the ground blind I have is a ameristep doghouse and i picked it up after hunting season for less than $50 brand new. Yeah I know guys will say you need a real shanty but seriously whats the difference a wind block is a wind block, no different than fishing out of a jon boat or a tournament bass boat eitehr way you are fishing


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I already have a ton of stuff I carry in 2 buckets so having a blind would be too much, the best par tof the pop up is it basicaly is a sled as well, if Im sledding, I might as well take 1 sled/pop up vs a pop up AND a sled full of stuff, the Shappell has room for the auger and 2- 5 gallon buckets on the lid, does that make sense?? I have also heard way too many horror stories of tent styles blowing across the lake while folks were outside taking a leak....

Thanks guys for the input, and YES, I am still searching for a used one....
Salmonid


----------

